# 1994 Nissan Maxima GXE



## lazydave125 (Jun 14, 2006)

I found a used 1994 Nissan Maxima GXE for $599 and I want to buy it, here is a description of it:



> NISSAN '94 Maxima GXE-- Beige. All Luxury Equipment. Engine/Body excellent condition. Transmission needs work.


I tried contacting the seller, but he isnt available. Do you think by luxury equipment, that it probably has automatic transmission? I really wanted manual. If it is manual, anyone know how much a new transmission would cost?


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*decision to buy Maxima*



lazydave125 said:


> I found a used 1994 Nissan Maxima GXE for $599 and I want to buy it, here is a description of it:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried contacting the seller, but he isnt available. Do you think by luxury equipment, that it probably has automatic transmission? I really wanted manual. If it is manual, anyone know how much a new transmission would cost?


Odds are, it's an automatic, because most GXE's were ordered that way, and the 5 speed was typically only found in the SE model. The SE model also had a DOHC engine not a SOHC and was rated at 190 HP instead of 165. 


The car is very, very inexpensive. The cost of the motor and all the parts in this car is well worth it, compared to buying this in itself. In other words, for the price of admission, whether you have more problems than transmission alone, the car is a good buy as a "parts car" at the very least. Kelly book typically has these cars in the $3k range in excellent condition.

However, if your goal is to NOT buy a parts car, and convert this car to a manual transmission, it's probably not the best choice. A transmission, rebuilt, is around $2,200 in my area in Northern NJ, fully installed. YOu will need to fabricate adapter plate from VG motor to the stick shift, since it now has plate for the auto. Furthermore, the fuel map and air/fuel ratio and spark and so forth, are probably set by the computer more for an automatic, so the engine will not know how to behave with a stick. 

If you truly want a stick shift, look for a 1993-1994 SE model, not GXE model and your odds of getting a stick shift are much better. No conversion reuired. And with some shopping, you can probably buy the whole car for much less than the hassle of fabricating auto to tranny conversion. That's my opinion.


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

If you decide to buy the car, check with Phoenix Remanufactured Transmissions. They often post on ebay. They sell rebuilt transmissions for most cars at around $1000 plus shipping. They give a one year warranty and usually ship out in a few short days.

By "all luxury equipment" they probably mean all options
Bose stereo, sunroof, heated mirrors, leather, cruise, a/c, maybe heated seats
generally those are "luxury" options


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

lazydave125 said:



> I found a used 1994 Nissan Maxima GXE for $599 and I want to buy it, here is a description of it:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried contacting the seller, but he isnt available. Do you think by luxury equipment, that it probably has automatic transmission? I really wanted manual. If it is manual, anyone know how much a new transmission would cost?


All GXEs had automatics from the factory.
Luxury options is a relative term, all 3rd gens had A/C P/W P/L from the factory.
the gXE got Keyless Entry also as standard.

so it's probably just regular GXE
and overpriced because of the bad tranny


----------

